# Skynet.be-Configuration dans Mail



## marctiger (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour les gens, je tente chez une amie de configurer son compte "Skynet.be" dans Mail, mais r&#233;ponse &#224; chaque fois "impossible de se connecter, r&#233;fus&#233;" etc...

Je tape pourtant bien "pop.skynet.be" et en SMTP "relay.skynet.be", ainsi que le bon mot de passe, je sais recevoir les mails de Skynet, mais pas en envoyer.

De plus cela devient urgent, car son compte &#224; l'essai que je lui ai ouvert vient bient&#244;t &#224; expiration et je n'ai pas toujours le temps d'aller chez elle.

J'ai eu beau chercher sur le Forum mais apparament Skynet.be lui est &#233;tranger.  

Y aurait-il un/e Belge parmi nous qui aurait la solution, ou &#224; tout le moins une explication... ? 

Comme d'hab... grand merci d'avance.


----------



## levince (18 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir,
j'ai le même problèmeque toi. J'essaye un compte .MAC à l'essai et j'aimerais configurer mail avec lui. je peux recevoir les mails mais pas les envoyer. je suis avec le  provider skynet .
Si qqu'un pourrait nous aider, un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Voici mes réglages. Pour les autres comptes, j'utilise en général le serveur smtp de skynet pour l'envoi.


----------



## marctiger (20 Novembre 2007)

Toujours rien chez moi, quels Nos de port faut-il utiliser ?
Je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour paramétrer un client Mail, mais Skynet c'est ch..., il doit y avoir une astuce qui m'échappe mais...

Demain j'irai chez l'amie en question afin d'avoir les renseignements de facture et tél à Belgacom, mais en attendant je passe un peu pour un drôle :hein:.

Moi qui l'ai persuadée d'acheter l'iMac alu afin de pouvoir la dépanner facilement, 
et je n'arrive pas à simplement lui configurer Skynet ??? 

Edith: Maintenant "relay.skynet.be" est enfin accepté, mais toujours pas moyen d'envoyer par ce serveur, pourtant il faudra bien qu'il accepte, mais comment... une idée ???


----------



## gwennnicolay (21 Octobre 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Voici mes réglages. Pour les autres comptes, j'utilise en général le serveur smtp de skynet pour l'envoi.




Merci pour moi ça a marché!  Bon courage...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Ben de rien  Courage pourquoi? 

P.S.: j'utilise un smtp par compte.


----------



## gdelaval (12 Avril 2011)

Configuration boîte mail skynet pour l'envoie. Courrier sortant

J'ai enfin trouvé les bonnes config pour la belgique ou l'étranger!!! Je vous la partage... 

Pour iphone et ipad, courrier sortant 

- nom d'hôte : relay.skynet.be 
- nom d'utilisateur : votre login mail@skynet.be (ex: pierre.dupont@skynet.be) 
- mot de passe : votre mot de passe pour le compte email 
- utiliser ssl : actif 
- authentification : mot de passe 
- port du serveur : 587 

Pour thunderbird, smtp 

- nom du serveur : relay.skynet.be 
- port: 587 
- sécurité de la connexion: STARTTLS 
- méthode d'authentification: Mot de passe normal 
- nom d'utilisateur : votre login mail@skynet.be (ex: pierre.dupont@skynet.be) 
le mot de passe sera demandé lors du premier envoie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Merci pour Pierre Dupont qui va se retrouver spammé


----------

